# Prochaines innovations des Macbbok Pro ?



## baindejardin (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai savoir si quelqu'un d'entre vous aurait des informations sur la sortie des prochains Mac Book Pro, qu'auront-ils de mieux, quelles performances auront-ils, à quel prix ... et surtout, quand sortira ce nouveau modèle ?

Je vous remercie d'avance de vos réponses et vous souhaite de passer une agréable fin de journée. 

Magicamicalement vôtre,
Anthony


----------



## baindejardin (4 Juin 2008)

Up ...


----------



## poissonfree (4 Juin 2008)

Si tu connais un mec qui bosse chez Apple, tu auras plus de chances


----------



## baindejardin (5 Juin 2008)

lol

Non malheureusement ... je n'en connais aucun ...


----------



## le_cubeur (5 Juin 2008)

baindejardin a dit:


> lol
> 
> Non malheureusement ... je n'en connais aucun ...


C'était ironique ^^
En fait, le secret sur les produits apple est souvent de mise, donc si mise à jour il y a , tu l'apprendra soit dans quelques jours, à la wwdc, soit fin aout, soit plus tard s'il n'y a toujours rien eu.


----------



## baindejardin (5 Juin 2008)

loool ^^

Ok, merci de vos réponses


----------

